# Rivera M100 head $800 Toronto



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

These are glorious and very heavy duty boutique amps from one of the earliest boutique builders. One Fender style channel, one Marshall style channel.

Rivera M100 Head | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

This amp's been popping up every now n' then. 
I used to own a Fandango. Riv's are fantastic amps.
I've considered this one a few times, but I'm set for amps.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

There is a Revera Knucklehead 55 (Non-rev) at L&M south in London. Mid 90s. $975


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Rivera makes good amps. Had a Princeton Reverb II which he designed at Fender, then I had a Rivera Clubster Royale and sold both. Now I regret selling those 2 amps. Both are great gigging amps.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I have played the combo version of this amp and can confirm its fabulousness.


----------

